# PE Civil Structural October 2019



## Cgravity (Oct 25, 2019)

How did your PE exam go ?


----------



## MrEngineer2020 (Oct 26, 2019)

.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 28, 2019)

@MrEngineer2020 there is a separate forum for sale of items.  Please post your items there in lieu of in-thread solicitations.  This is your only warning.


----------



## MrEngineer2020 (Oct 28, 2019)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> @MrEngineer2020 there is a separate forum for sale of items.  Please post your items there in lieu of in-thread solicitations.  This is your only warning.


Oh my bad!


----------



## kidroach (Oct 28, 2019)

I think I did alright on mine!

I think my score should be 34 +- 3 for AM and 31 +-3 for PM.  I was able to answer 37/40 AM and 34/40 PM pretty confidently.  If I screw up on 20% of them, I would still pass with 56/80 (passing score looks to be 52/80 based on looking through previous posts?).  I am keeping my fingers crossed, hoping that I don't mess up on over 20% of the questions.

Looks like exam results will be released around early Dec?


----------



## hardhatsandpinkshoes (Oct 28, 2019)

Wow. Honestly felt the AM portion was much more difficult this round than in April. However, the PM portion seemed on par, if not slightly easier. We'll see come December!


----------



## A-Aron F (Oct 29, 2019)

PE Civil: Structural in Maine for me.

Breadth: NCEES practice exam (2014) was a good measuring stick. I primarily used the FE Reference Manual if I needed a formula and if I didn't know what to do, I used the Index on Lindeburg's CERM to search for a keyword. I used 2.75 of the 4 hours.

Depth: NCEES practice exam seemed somewhat easier than the exam itself. Perhaps that is just a function of the humongous range of subject matter NCEES can test from. I was able to answer questions that I had no idea on by searching the Index/Glossary of that specific design code. I used 3.75 of the 4 hours.

Side note: my poor suitcase barely survived the transit of the 9-10 design codes plus the CERM manual... I was envious of the other disciplines who only needed 1-2 design codes.


----------



## Bridge Boy (Oct 30, 2019)

I felt like it was not too bad, but I had studied a lot. I took the EET class on demand which was very helpful. I did not watch the depth videos for concrete, wood, masonry or bridges. I am in bridge design and have a good amount of concrete experience so I wanted to focus on loading and steel. Having two binders that pretty much had the entirety of what I needed was very nice. I was not expecting to need to search the index so much. I think I searched just fine though. I'm in Texas so I am interested to see my actual score. I took a collapsible wagon with all my book which still barely fit.


----------



## Ach (Nov 5, 2019)

Any ideas on what the passing score will be ?


----------



## Railroad Engineer (Nov 8, 2019)

So I felt pretty confident on the morning section. Things were just clicking along and working great. 

Afternoon felt like I got hit by a cement truck. I went through marked each question as Easy, Medium, or Hard. I think my main issue was the first few I marked as easy and tried to do I got hung up and should have remarked them as medium and come back. Alas, I wasted time on them and got flustered for the rest of the PM session. Additionally, just did not anticipate the types of questions I encountered (not sure if I can go into more detail than that...). 

However, we shall see. I keep fluctuating back and forth between "I Passed" and "I should just start studying now"


----------



## TXCivE (Nov 8, 2019)

Morning: Fair. Used School of PE references, CERM, and maybe 1 or 2 testmasters references. Had to guess on 1 or 2 problems.

Afternoon: Fair. A couple of them problems slapped me in the face, but I felt like I was able to hunker down and take a real shot at a lot of them. Used way less references in the afternoon than I thought I would. Finished faster than I did the morning because I either knew what I was doing or I didn't.

This wait on the scores gets worse by the day. Im predicting Dec2. What do y'all think?


----------



## Walid (Dec 7, 2019)

I'm planning to go for PE exam, structural discipline next April, I'm searching for preparation course, do you know how to get it ??


----------



## Ar.sa. (Dec 12, 2019)

Walid said:


> I'm planning to go for PE exam, structural discipline next April, I'm searching for preparation course, do you know how to get it ??


I recommend School of PE, I will also take it in April 2020


----------



## Walid (Dec 13, 2019)

Ar. Sa.

Yeas alot of people recommend me this course, but its expensive some one, Btw I'm creating whatsapp group for PE exam in April do you wanna join?

Also do you know some one we can buy school of PE less price


----------



## PlanCheckEng (Dec 13, 2019)

Walid said:


> Ar. Sa.
> 
> Yeas alot of people recommend me this course, but its expensive some one, Btw I'm creating whatsapp group for PE exam in April do you wanna join?
> 
> Also do you know some one we can buy school of PE less price


I was able to get my hands on SOPE morning notes from a coworker.  I took the EET depth portion for structural.  The EET binder helped a lot with the last PE exam.


----------



## Walid (Dec 13, 2019)

I heard this as well, School of Pe is good for monring part and EEt good ofr after noon part. 

Do you know how to get those less price ??, Do someone know any one wanna sell them used but in good condition so i can use them ?


----------



## svu123 (Dec 13, 2019)

Walid said:


> Ar. Sa.
> 
> Yeas alot of people recommend me this course, but its expensive some one, Btw I'm creating whatsapp group for PE exam in April do you wanna join?
> 
> Also do you know some one we can buy school of PE less price


I would like to join. Please send me the invite link. I am also planning to take Structural this April 2020


----------



## muzamil (Jan 13, 2020)

svu123 said:


> I would like to join. Please send me the invite link. I am also planning to take Structural this April 2020


yes please email me the link if possible for the whatsapp group, I'm planning for PE exam in construction this april. Anyone interested in getting the school of PE membership?

email: [email protected]


----------

